# Do You Walk Your Dogs In The Rain?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you walk your dogs when it's raining? Do they like the rain or not?

My lot love the rain we do our usual walks when it's raining, sometimes even have a longer walk because it's nice to be out when there's not many other people about.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

There wasnt much choice today as its been raining constantly where we are all day long
Toff seemed to like it , though he wont go into the garden if its raining , so no doubt we will again


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Maizie doesn't mind.. But Bridget detests the rain.. and I have to drag her so I put no the dogs don't like the rain.. But they like going in the car instead.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

We go out in the rain but Tillys not to keen at first....then she just doesn't care, but the rain has been so heavy and non stop that we don't stay out quite so long. Sadly our garden is just a big mud pit at the moment as we have just finished having an extention built and the garden has been completely churned up so Im sure you can imagine the mud.......aaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I do indeed but he's only a pup so his walks are very short anyway. He hates going out in the garden to pee or to play when it's raining but seems not to mind going for walks in the rain. Good thing too as it's constantly raining in this country!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

We walk as normal. 

As the Norwegians say, there is no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing....


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I put my raincoat and wellies on everyday so it makes no difference to me and to be honest walking the dogs is the first thing I do in the morning so I don't even usually notice whether it is raining or not until I am out there!

Dogs don't seem to mind the rain, it just runs off the border terriers coat and Sid has no brains no feeling lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Insane said:


> Sid has no brains no feeling lol


Perhaps thats why my lot love it so much!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Perhaps thats why my lot love it so much!


and why do you love it?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

We just go out as normal, don't think my dogs neither like nor dislike the rain I don't think they care


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Insane said:


> and why do you love it?


The lack of "fair weather walkers"!!!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

If I let them out in the garden they go out like a pair of big girls blouses, picking their way into the grass so as not to get their feet wet ..........get hold of the leads and it's a different tale altogether, they love going up the moors in the wind and rain


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We do tend to take shorter walks - but I mainly walk along the beach and I find when its wet I just don't enjoy it so much. 
The dogs don't seem to mind, although getting Lilly out the door can be a little tricky, once she's out she doesn't seem to notice the rain.


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

Shawnee loves to go out in the rain - she prefers wet weather to dry 

I prefer it dry myself


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Toby doesn't do walks yet but he's a wimp when it comes to going outside to pee in the rain. He hates it.


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Do I have any choice on the west of Scotland? Our usual weather is rain.
It's the wind I find a problem - the dogs don't generally but hail in a strong wind gets us all running home.

Sgurr


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I do, he doesn't seem to care, in fact I don't think he notices lol

I quite like it, but I don't like the towels lying around after!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Lucky gets the same as usual, rains most of the time here anyway. He hates going out in the garden for a pee in the rain, but goes nuts when u pick up his leash. It's quieter when its raining anyway u don't get so many dafties about.


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

my dog loves the rain, especially if there are any puddles for him to go play in lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

It depends on the rain if its light rain they dont notice it, if its heavy rain like all day yesterday I cant take them out as Shila freaks out and trys to get it off her  so its easier not to take them out when its like that x


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol if i didnt walk in the rain we'd onli get one walk a week ~!!! so yep we go out in all weather althou Tarro hate the rain and will try and pull back home ! the jack russel doesn't mind but her coat is instant drying lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

My dogs refuse to go out in the rain.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Katie will go for a walk in any weather. She was house trained when it was hailstoning and really wet weather so it doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Pippin gets frisky in the rain! As she is long overdue a haircut (previous owners didnt bother witrh her) she gets very matted. She has a coat, but her tum and head get wet and make her look a right state! Dry time with the towel is always fun too!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

My sons Whippet hated the rain, she had a raincoat for walks so didn't mind that too much, but to go out in the garden for a pee was hilarious, she would creep about putting the least possible number of paws on the ground as she could get away with without falling over,LOL
Mary
x


----------



## KitCats (Sep 5, 2008)

My dogs love the rain, it means more mud and skidding about when running over the fields or at the park!!!


----------



## wolfstorm (Sep 3, 2008)

Our pooches HATE the rain...they give me this sheepish look as if to say ' WHY?' They both have rain coats, but if you're out for more than twenty minutes they refuse to move anywhere except home!!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

one of mine wont leave the house if its raining unless he is very desperate to go toilet and then its quick. i would never dream of forcing him out and i cant take one without the other. therefore rain = no walkies. if my dogs liked the rain then i would walk them but on a much shorter walk if its absolutly piddling it down, if its soft rain id take a normal walk.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

my two love the rain, they become very excited when it rains, will stay out in it, racing back and forwards into the house, tearing into the front room onto the sofas and back out again. they still go into the ponds when we are out even if they are soaked already. i cant wait to get a bit of snow this winter to see what they are like in that,


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Well just got in and it looks like me and the OH have just been swimming with our dogs, everything is flooded round our way so the water got very, very close to coming in the tops of our wellies on quite a few occassions. My boy is a complete water baby and absolutely loved splashing about in all the water, whereas our girl is a bit more lady like and would just stand routed and look at us as though to say "I am *not* walking through that, carry me human"  She soon realised how much fun could be had though and she soon got stuck in with Logan running amok and drenching us even more with all their splashing.

Due to the amount of excersise my 2 need to make sure my house is safe from mischief, we have to be out as normal regardless of the weather  I actually prefer it cuz you don't bump into anyone so the pups can spend 99% of the time off their leads


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The setter loves the rain but the whippets and the geyhounds hate it. I'm lucky if Ican get them to go out for a wee never mind a walk. As soon as they go out of the door you have to shutit quick else they are back in like a shot.

We have been to a show today and it was raining when we got there they looked at me in disgust when I got them out of the car. They have coats but that dosn't make much difference they just don't want to go out


----------



## Boer Corso (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes I take the Dobes out as usual, they absolutley hate it at first, then once they're wet they forget it's raining.

Martin


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

We didnt really had the pleasure walking them in rain yet but if it rains then we would still go. 
But when it rains we still go on the garden as usuall, the dogs don't mind too much but want to go back in the house earlier.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember the 1st time it rained when I was out on a walk with Cola - she pulled me all the way home, my feet hardly touched the floor!

The weather doesnt bother her now though, she just wants to play with the other dogs in the park - be interested to see how she is with snow though!


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooo my girls stand at the door looking at me as if to say "erm mum we are naked"!!!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Xiaoli said:


> Nooooooooooooooo my girls stand at the door looking at me as if to say "erm mum we are naked"!!!


HaHa. Get your knitting needles out and knit them some sweaters, then put on their raincoats, they would hav eno excuse then, LOL
Mary
x


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

well mine hate it and have to be made to go out - we always still go out however tends to be a little shorter (not much though) and we stick to the paths (still in the parks though) rather than walking thorugh the mud when it is too bad


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The same as normal, if he chose not to go I wouldn't force him, unfortunately it doesn't bother him. However he doesn't like going out into the garden not even to toilet if its raining. A little encouragement is usually necessary. 

Its a good job especially this year as he wouldn't have had many walks if we waited for the weather.

Sue


----------



## fluffywhite (Sep 5, 2008)

Mine hate the rain...i shout walkies and they all run the other way..LOL


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope, mine hate the rain. I will occasionally if its been raining for like 3 days straight or longer (lets face it...it happens a lot in Scotland LOL), so I get their coats on, and it will be a short one, but they hate it. If we get caught in the rain out on a walk they pull to get home. They never pull!


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

Sgurr said:


> Do I have any choice on the west of Scotland? Our usual weather is rain.
> It's the wind I find a problem - the dogs don't generally but hail in a strong wind gets us all running home.
> 
> Sgurr


 agree completely! I live in glasgow - my dogs would never get walked properly if we didn't go out in the rain! Mine don't like hail either.

The older one is wise to me trying to fob her off in bad weather. Ever since she was a young dog when i tried to persuade her just to wee in the garden, she knew what I was up to. So she would refuse to do any business until i took her out properly.

Of course, if there was thunder or lightening she'll be under the table looking at me as if I'm plainly mad to suggest we venture outdoors....


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> HaHa. Get your knitting needles out and knit them some sweaters, then put on their raincoats, they would hav eno excuse then, LOL
> Mary
> x


LOL Mary - they already have more clothes than me  x


----------



## doggiestylestore (Sep 20, 2008)

I run an online dog clothes shop and stock dog kagools etc. follow the link in my signature if you're interested


----------



## doggiestylestore (Sep 20, 2008)

This thread is about walking dogs in the rain and I sell doggie raincoats, I thought they may be of interest.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

What a coincidence!

It rained here this morning (don't forget I'm in Cyprus and there has been a water shortage all summer because of lack of rain last winter).

Anyway, yeah it was raining this morning when I woke at 5.45am, not heavy, just spitting really. So as planned we headed off to Lady's Mile beach...

Big mistake, rain got very heavy, and poor Harley's not used to it and doesn't really like it much.

The really silly thing is he'll happily romp in the sea and get wet, but rain he doesn't like.

Silly weimy


----------



## MonkeyMylo (Sep 21, 2008)

My 2 love the rain and splashing in puddles. The worst thing tho is when i take them to the woods in the car and they are muddy when they get back in. i swear they lie down in the puddles on purpose just for there own amusement.


----------



## graciesbark (Jan 18, 2010)

My Gracie doesn't care for the rain. It's strange because she loves the water, but when it's raining she tries to avoid puddles and holds her head down as if she really does not like gettting all wet!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My dogs don't like going into the garden for a wee in the rain..lol but amazingly on a walk they are not bothered.. Yesterday I was out for 2 hours in the rain with my dogs... I was a bit worried about the chill factor with my dogs being very fine coated.... But hey ho today they are ok..


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

We are out with ours come hail or highwater, walking on the beach and scrubs nearby. When we had all that snow there were just 3 of the usual dogwalkers out everyday - we usually see about 10-20. Waterproofs, Hiking boots for grip, gloves, scarfs the lot - couldn't get into the carpark but there was parking on the road that was ok and if we didn't take them, the dogs would have driven us mad.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Only Candy doesn't like to walk in the rain. Luna sulks a bit, mind you she has a permanent sulky face!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha have you seen how old this thread is.. and originally I put no..lol cause bridge wouldn't go out anywhere in the rain..lol


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Only Candy doesn't like to walk in the rain. Luna sulks a bit, mind you she has a permanent sulky face!


must be the one not in the pics then as they all look adorable! Some dogs just don't like the feel of the rain on their bodies I suppose. Ours just LOVE water and spend most of their walks in the sea so a bit of rain goes unnoticed I think.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ally said:


> must be the one not in the pics then as they all look adorable! Some dogs just don't like the feel of the rain on their bodies I suppose. Ours just LOVE water and spend most of their walks in the sea so a bit of rain goes unnoticed I think.


Haha! Here she is in her more sulky mode. I've noticed the older she gets the more sulky she gets 

Sky adores water! She LOVES to be hosed down


----------

